# Bloody Monday



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

I had blood spilling everywhere today after I was cutting open a package and my finger at the same time. My knife went right through the package, a new awl and right into my finger with my recently sharpened pocket knife. At least I got it razor sharp! It just kept bleeding for several hours even after I taped it up 4 separate times and I think it's finally done bleeding. Why so much blood? Blood thinners..I had a heart attack back in March and have been on blood thinners ever since. The cut isn't very long, but it is nice and deep. Lesson learned about opening packages..use the workbench instead of my hand as the backer to stabilize the packages,,,duh..


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

[QUOTE="allpurpose, post: Why so much blood? Blood thinners..I had a heart attack back in March and have been on blood thinners ever since..[/QUOTE]




You are right.. it is coraspin or aspirin.. I use one pill baby aspirin in everyday for fu..k virus.. My blood dont stop..

SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Yep, blood thinners and aged thin skin certainly help band-aid sales. DAMHIK 😀


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Man I hear you about the sharp knife, I opened my left forearm up with my razor sharp pocket knife. The good part is with a really sharp knife, it doesn't hurt, you just know you have been cut.

I also take an aspirin a day. I had a choice of Warfarin or aspirin.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Touch me I bleed . They put me on Eliquis because of blood clots. Now I'm trying to get off them. A wood shop guy on blood thinners . They must be nutz...


----------

